# resetting parental controls



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I just accidentally set parental controls . . . . I'm not entirely sure how it happened . . . I was purchasing an issue of RadioTimes to read about the new Doctor Who season.  I have no need for parental controls and definitely didn't want it on. 

I went to the Parental controls section of settings to turn it off but, of course, it wanted a password.

Problem is, I didn't really set a password, or, if I did, I didn't know what I'd set.   

But a quick google led me to a solution that's even on the Amazon web site.  Just enter a WRONG password 5 times in a row and then you'll see a link to reset the parental control password.  Once you've done that, you can access parental controls and turn it off.

So . . . . . this was nice for ME . . . . but it makes me wonder how effective the parental controls really are.


----------

